# screen printing set up led exposure and press



## charvy (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice day to all t-shirt forums members; My name is Charveel from colombia, and i'm expecting to DIY my own set up for screen printing, just i'm having some troubles in specifications:

about press, I'm in linear press. i've read many threads here about this.

and about led exposure unit, I'm interested in building one like Sean (sben). but i'm quite scheptic if i could use another uv led (not exactly 100w, 375-385nm) but (10w, 365-370nm); 

would it be possible? and what about exposure times?

i really appreciate your help, because i'm just starting this.

thanks


----------

